# Noble coffee - Kings Cross



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

Not a cafe as such, but a cart outside Kings Cross tube station. Went here based on the reviews of Londons Best Coffee app and I was not disappointed. Espresso excellent. Had fairly long chat with the two guys running the place, absolutely top chaps. Even gave me a free doughnut (think they had been given a box)!

Definitely my favourite coffee in London (trying Prufrock this weekend though for first time).


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Had the best long black here a week or two ago. They were using the Barn Berlin beans. I got the details somewhere. Back in London this week and Noble will be my first stop.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, these guys are very good indeed, highly recommended. The whole kerb food setup at Kings Cross deserves some praise too, some quality street food to be had


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I would agree, great guys, great coffee... Always try and visit when I'm passing through...


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll be there tomorrow, one of the few benefits of visiting the London office is that its right next to Kings Cross!


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

Great guys, have made my commute all the better with great chat and coffee.

They have aced the events scene too...will go far!


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm in London in a couple of week and come in at Kings Cross, will give them a look


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Spotted what looked like a Mazzer Kold (which turned out to be just that) in the distance crossing from St Pancras to Kings Cross this afternoon and had to have a closer inspection.

I had a truly superlative espresso, and not at all surprised to find this thread here full of praise.


----------

